# The Israeli entomologist's song



## Frank S. (Oct 30, 2017)

There I sit, looking up at Mount Diablo at dusk, thinking about bats and  moths this Monday. They're up there, all chasin' and survivin'...

"Larvaaa, Naguila larvaaa
Naguila Larvaaa
Naguila Lepidopteraaa..."

When the moth senses the sonar waves from a bat, it drops to the ground. I didn't know it could, the first time I saw that happen. As it turns out, the moth, at least the Hawkmoth, has a defense mechanism, a counter measure: it rubs its genitals against its abdomen to create sound waves that confuse bats. How awesome is that, I thought?
We got Twitter feeds, 24 hours news, Google, and we can't trust anything we read or hear anymore. We be dead in the water, but that fucking moth is getting smart.

Maybe it's time the ants tried. Call it Phase IV.


----------



## CQB (Oct 31, 2017)

Oi, you should be so lucky.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 31, 2017)

For this post, I have decided to follow you...


----------



## x SF med (Nov 1, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> For this post, I have decided to follow you...



How do you know @Frank S. is not following you, and has been since you signed up?  Huh?  One should never underestimate Frank, never ever...  The main reasons...  he gives aid to radiation victims, sends them to the Euthanists, and lies to priests while he does it, while sitting in the desert illuminating electronic schematics on bleached sheepskin waiting for the apocalypse.  Bagels, 2 cans kraut, bring home for Emma.  IEL


----------



## The Hate Ape (Nov 1, 2017)

x SF med said:


> How do you know @Frank S. is not following you, and has been since you signed up?  Huh?  One should never underestimate Frank, never ever...  The main reasons...  he gives aid to radiation victims, sends them to the Euthanists, and lies to priests while he does it, while sitting in the desert illuminating electronic schematics on bleached sheepskin waiting for the apocalypse.  Bagels, 2 cans kraut, bring home for Emma.  IEL



For this post, I have decided to un-follow you...


----------



## x SF med (Nov 1, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> For this post, I have decided to un-follow you...



Only because you do not understand the post...  ask Frank what it means, he knows...  as do the radiation demons, and the abominable Fallouts...

edited for spelling - well stupid fingers, right letters wrong order.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 7, 2017)

GHODQ.
I have the luck of living close to a wildlife rehabilitation center in Pleasant Hill, where they have birds living out their life after an injury rendered them unable to return to the wild. The Great Horned Owl is a pretty common bird throughout the country, and those of us getting older may gain a greater appreciation of that particular beastie.
I held the skull of one on display, and the puzzling thing is the asymetrical location of the ears: the right is higher than the left and both are surrounded by the facial dish feathers, which directs sound to ear. So get this: one ear picks up a sound a fraction sooner than the other. I thought, wow does sound travel through its brain like electricity between an AED's pads? The owl swivels its head on its 14 neck vertebrae (we have 7) to synch the sound between both ears, and as a result places both eyes (which are too big to move inside the skull) directly on the source of the sound.
Wonder if that might have been Bin Laden's last thought as he got his third eye. That or maybe a tranquil canoeing trip.
Everything about this owl suggests to me it does its hunting close to its nest. It's not that fast for a raptor, about 40 mph, but can maneuver tightly around trees, and silently because of the shape  of its primary wing feathers. They break up the air in smaller sounds than most other birds' natural turbulence. They can hear you  but you can't hear them.
And when it pounces on prey, its talons kill it by either  puncture or snapping the spine, or both. Get this: 200 to 500 pounds per square inch in those talons.
The old  geezer at the local drinking hole, with a vet's cap on, nursing his beer quietly, if you shake his hand, his grip oughta tell you something too.
Stealthy motherfuckers abound. Great Horned Owls don't quit either...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 7, 2017)

.


----------



## Serenity (Nov 7, 2017)

Moths...you’re eerie.  I came up with these moth-men when I started my project, but they’re not so smart and definitely no genital rubbing.  eeeww... I need to rethink some stuff now. The things you learn on Twitter feeds, 24 hour news, Google and _ShadowSpear_...


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 7, 2017)

Serenity said:


> I came up with these moth-men when I started my project, but they’re not so smart and definitely no genital rubbing.  eeeww...



Imagine moth-men's external fertilization as a mode of reproduction.  No rubbing. Like fish, or the misunderstood *Multiple Miggs*.


----------



## Serenity (Nov 7, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> Imagine moth-men's external fertilization as a mode of reproduction.  No rubbing. Like fish, or the misunderstood *Multiple Miggs*.


I did include them for reproductive-related reasons, but it's more the: _'Get away from me you creepy insect monster!' Kill! Kill! Kill!_  Didn't event consider the mechanism.  What I really meant was that indirectly, through your post, I realized I made them dumber than might be fair.  Anyway brain has been corrupted, back to hiding and thinking on moths.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 7, 2017)

Serenity said:


> Anyway brain has been corrupted, back to hiding and thinking on moths.


----------



## CQB (Nov 8, 2017)

聖なるそれMothraのファック！

Seinaru sore Mothra no fakku!



Serenity said:


> I did include them for reproductive-related reasons, but it's more the: _'Get away from me you creepy insect monster!' Kill! Kill! Kill!_  Didn't event consider the mechanism.  What I really meant was that indirectly, through your post, I realized I made them dumber than might be fair.  Anyway brain has been corrupted, back to hiding and thinking on moths.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 8, 2017)

How is that for awesome?


----------



## CQB (Nov 8, 2017)

GODZIRRAAAA!!


----------



## Serenity (Nov 9, 2017)

CQB said:


> 聖なるそれMothraのファック！
> 
> Seinaru sore Mothra no fakku!





Frank S. said:


> How is that for awesome?


Not Mothra, @CQB!  Mothra is female to begin with - I just learnt that, I'd always thought she was a HE.  Okay, I feel slightly guilty I didn't even think about her.  She is much more awesome than my ugly, stumpy, hairy, insect men with moth wings and feeble arms.  Sadly, not all moth monsters can be so grand...


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 9, 2017)

Serenity said:


> Sadly, not all moth monsters can be so grand...



Perhaps not individually, but imagine hordes of hermaphrodite humanoid moths so confused as to which restroom to use, they crap all over North Carolina and Virginia, creating a Hepatitis epidemic and closing in on Washington DC. The President heroically lures them away from urban areas, a pied-piper of sorts as they are oddly attracted to his hair, and calls a nuclear strike on his position. Because he saw some dude do that in a movie.
He somehow survives, with superpowers of inexplicable financial regeneration and his fingers morphed into 3.5 inches of pussy grabbing tentacles, trying to somehow live his life according to the Talmud.


----------



## CQB (Nov 9, 2017)

That absinthe really is the the thang.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 9, 2017)

Male horses can masturbate. They slap their wieners up against their abdomens and spooey. Seen it. Once too often.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 9, 2017)

Hence the expression beating your meat like it owes you money.


----------



## Serenity (Nov 10, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> Perhaps not individually, but imagine hordes of hermaphrodite humanoid moths so confused as to which restroom to use, they crap all over North Carolina and Virginia, creating a Hepatitis epidemic and closing in on Washington DC. The President heroically lures them away from urban areas, a pied-piper of sorts as they are oddly attracted to his hair, and calls a nuclear strike on his position. Because he saw some dude do that in a movie.
> He somehow survives, with superpowers of inexplicable financial regeneration and his fingers morphed into 3.5 inches of pussy grabbing tentacles, trying to somehow live his life according to the Talmud.



Ummm... I wasn't going for kinky, political gore, but I think you're onto something Frank.  You should consider making your idea into a movie, maybe tone down the politics.  I can imagine it already:

(All names have been changed to avoid identification and being banned for the mistaken perception of making fun of anyone...)

*Prank.s: * Where are all the naked people?!

(Silence)

*Prank.s: * Wake up BBQ! I need your advice! This is urgent!  

*BBQ: * (Lying on the ground but jolts awake from his absinthe-induced coma) What?!  Where's the fire?! Where's Godzilla?!

*Prank.s: * Awesome idea, Godzilla on fire.  You're a genius.  But I was asking why I can't see any naked people.

*BBQ:*  (Looks over at Prank.s' laptop screen)  You're on the SS, mate...

*Prank.s: * Oh, yes.  Too many tabs and neverending pop-ups.  I think I've got a virus...

*Okiedokie:*  (Rushes in waving some papers) Great news, men! I've finished the script, we can start filming!!

*BBQ:* (Sleeping)

*Prank.s:* Superb!  Did you write in the evil horde of humanoid moths spreading Hepatitis until they're nuked into extinction?

*Okiedokie:*  Uh...Actually, it's just about funny horse business. I got inspired you see, I saw them--

*Prank.s:* Are you mad?  Bestiality is illegal!

*Okiedokie:*  There're no people in it...

*Prank.s:* I need people, lots of scared people, many naked and some hermaphroditic -- for diversity!  This is an epic movie about humans vs humanoids.   It's about the burdens of humanity regardless of gender, religion, politics, race, _species_ or hairstyle!  This is not a documentary about your farm animals!

*Okiedokie:*  I'm a serious writer, I write serious shit.  Not moths shitting all over the place! (Marches off)

*Prank.s:*  (Watches the pages blanket the sleeping BBQ and contemplates deeply...)  I see I will have to write this myself.  It's the only to way stay true to my vision!  (Turns back to laptop)

*Computer screen:  *
[Your computer has been locked.  Pay us $1,000,0000 or your files will be erased in 72 hours!]
.
.
.
.
*Serenity:* Back in hiding!


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 11, 2017)




----------

